# PSE Precision Edge Series



## IroquoisArcher (Jun 16, 2003)

Here's what I have. I have PSE spec sheets from 1995-2000 and only found it in 1995. Eccentrics are the maxis cam and it has an ATA of 41". String length and cable length vary on the draw lwngth. They are listed as: #5-28" draw, 55 1/2" string and 41 1/2" "Y" cables; #6- 29", 56", 41"; #7-30", 58", 41" and #8- 31", 59", 41".
Hope this helps.


----------



## Phoenix34 (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks for the info. The ata was 41 1/2 on this one, had a feeling it was supposed to be 41. I'm going to make some new strings for it one of these days, so the string lengths will come in handy.


----------

